# Ankle Capsular Release



## CJoy0724 (Nov 2, 2010)

Need some help please  One of my providers is doing and Achilles tendon lengthening and a capsular release.  I have 27685 for the tendon lengthening, but am at a loss for the capsular release.  Here is that part of the OP note:

There was a significant amount of scar tissue around the subtalar joint and posterior capsule. This was excised.

Would this be included in the tendon lengthening? It's not through a seperate incision.

Thanks!


----------



## karansinghchauhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Please use 27612 for both procedures together.



CJoy0724 said:


> Need some help please  One of my providers is doing and Achilles tendon lengthening and a capsular release.  I have 27685 for the tendon lengthening, but am at a loss for the capsular release.  Here is that part of the OP note:
> 
> There was a significant amount of scar tissue around the subtalar joint and posterior capsule. This was excised.
> 
> ...


----------

